# Snoods and Leg Protectors



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I recieved snoods and leg protectors from Mary Watson - PoodleLounge on etsy.com. I am very happy with them. She picked out a custom fabric and sized them to fit my moyen puppy.

I had a hard time finding snoods and leg protectors. I feel that shopping on etsy is a gamble, but I'm happy to say her workmanship is really nice.

Jet is tuckered out now. I will update with photos later.





My fiance thinks I've lost my mind. ... He's not the one going to have to dry a poodle 4 - 5 times a day when it is wet outside!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have thought about buying leg protectors because when Bonnie chews bones she often gets a bit of her bracelet in her teeth and chomps a chunk out.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

tortoise said:


> My fiance thinks I've lost my mind. ... He's not the one going to have to dry a poodle 4 - 5 times a day when it is wet outside!


& that's exactly why I bought mine! *grin*


----------

